# 2008 F350 Headlight not working Help



## Kevin N (Jan 20, 2010)

We have a 2008 F350 with a diesel engine and a fisher plow. The isolation module keeps blowing out for just one headlight. The third module bad in 5 plowings. Help! Plow shop said it is a ford problem, a spike in the electrical system that they can fix with a computer program. Does anyone have any solutions? With a new isolation module the lights work for a while then they go out on truck and plow.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

TSB 07-9-1

05/14/07
2008 F-SUPER DUTY - LIGHTING ON SNOW PLOW
EQUIPPED VEHICLES - BUILT BEFORE 04/18/2007

FORD:
2008 F-Super Duty

ISSUE
2008 F-Super Duty vehicles are equipped with a smart junction box (SJB) and it's function is to provide protection against excessive current loads, typical of a short circuit, by shutting down circuit operation. The SJB strategy may interpret the switching between Ford headlamps and aftermarket snowplow headlamps, and vice-versa, as a short-to-ground, causing the power feeding a headlamp circuit through the SJB to be turned off.

ACTION
Reprogram the SJB to the latest calibration using IDS release 48.9 patch 9 and higher or 49.1 patch 1 and higher. This new calibration is not included in the VCM 2007.5 DVD. Calibration files may also be obtained at the website.

WARRANTY STATUS: Eligible Under Provisions Of New Vehicle Limited Warranty Coverage
IMPORTANT : Warranty coverage limits/policies are not altered by a TSB. Warranty coverage limits are determined by the identified causal part.

OPERATION DESCRIPTION TIME

070901A 2008 Super Duty: 0.3 Hr.
Reprogram The SJB (Do
Not Use With 12650D,
12651D, 12651D4)


----------



## Kevin N (Jan 20, 2010)

*2008 F350 Headlampnot working Help*

Thank you very much, I will have to take it to the dealer to get fixed.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

no problem glade to help!!


----------



## Kevin N (Jan 20, 2010)

*2008 F350 Headlamp not working Help*

I did not get to ford dealer yet but I was thinking, would that cause the isolation module to go bad, and why is it just one headlight?


----------



## Gumpy52 (Nov 29, 2009)

On the older Supeduty, Ford fuses each headlight seperately, I don.t know much about the smart fuse box, but just a thought.


----------

